# Original cloth for drivers seat



## westferrychip (Aug 17, 2008)

I am about to take delivery of an Auto sleeper Topaz (1994) the only thing I am not 100% happy with is the Drivers seat cloth condition.
Does anybody know if you can get original auto sleeper cloth so that I can match it with the rest of the van.
Thanks in anticipation
Westferrychip


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi there WFC

If the original fabric is 14 years old, then new fabric (if you can still get it - doubtful in my opinion) will stick out like the proverbial.

I reckon if you can't live with what you get, then you are looking at a re-upholster job. (total or partial)

I am in a similar situation with our Eura - although this is only 30 months old - the fabric has worn and faded quite a bit.

*If* I can convince my naviguesser I will be looking for a nice cream/beige leather - for the cab seats if nothing else.

As an alternative there is a fabric that looks and feels like suede - can't remember off-hand what it's called - that looks nice (probably costs as much as leather tho')

Anyway - good luck with the new van

Cheers

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Westferrychip and welcome to MHFs! 

For all things Auto-Sleepers, they are the first starting point! :roll:

Any questions of any sort will normally be answered very quickly by the competent staff at AS.

Try this link: http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/

Another source of info is the Auto-Sleeper Owners Club.

Another link: http://www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk/

A quick thought, seeing as it is quite an old MH, why not try seat covers? I wouldn't wish to spend lots on an older MH, regardless of how much I might love it!

Good luck.


----------



## westferrychip (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Dave (terrific looking Harley) and Uncle Norm.
I agree it will cost a lot for a total re cover and I don't fancy seat covers so I'll try auto sleepers to see if they can help but if not I'll live with what I have.
Thanks to you both once again.
Westferrychip


----------



## rossoandy (Mar 26, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> Hi there WFC
> 
> If the original fabric is 14 years old, then new fabric (if you can still get it - doubtful in my opinion) will stick out like the proverbial.
> 
> ...


I believe 'Alcantara' is the word you are looking for...?


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect this, but if it is Alcantara cloth, I noticed this whilst looking for fabric for my van. I just googled alcantara cloth and loads came up. Friend with a BMW suggested it. One of the American guys has all the colours and codes for it too.


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

*Fabric - 1994*

Hello,

Its a long shot but could you please post a digital photo of the fabric.

I will then search our fabric stores !!

Regards

Simon Vaughan


----------



## rossoandy (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Fabric - 1994*



Auto-SleeperAAA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Its a long shot but could you please post a digital photo of the fabric.
> 
> ...


well done Autosleeper Simon. Good Customer service


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Fabric - 1994*



rossoandy said:


> well done Autosleeper Simon. Good Customer service


This comes as no surprise Andy!   

Consider having your passenger seat done as well if Simon can find some cloth, or it really will stand out like a sore thumb.

Even Autosleepers cloth fades after a time! 8O 8O


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Well done Autosleeper. You managed to find cloth for me and hope you can do likewise for the original poster. Great service as usual.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Alcantara*



rossoandy said:


> I believe 'Alcantara' is the word you are looking for...?


Many Thanks for that Rossoandy - I do believe you've got it!!

Cheers

Dave


----------

